# I couldn't believe this LumberMate didn't get bid on...



## TraditionalTool (Jan 31, 2010)

There was a LumberMate back in Maine recently...didn't get a bid with $2100 starting bid, no reserve. I understand it had the small 9HP Honda engine, but I see a bunch of folks looking at buying into chainsaw mills, a small band mill like this is way more useful for my needs. It is the older model, but still...$2100...try to build a chainsaw mill and buy a 90cc chainsaw and you'll be up there to at least the same most likely. I realize that a chainsaw mill is more portable, but I'd sacrifice portability to have a bandmill, guess that's just me.

Ebay Auction with no bids...


----------



## Old Hilly (Jan 31, 2010)

*Think of the noise!*

Where I live we are all on small blocks of land, you know, the 5 and 10 acre rural subdivisions. One thing that would really get you off-side with your neighbours is milling with a chainsaw! On the other hand, a bandmill with a nice quiet 4stroke motor chugging away is going to cause much less dramas. We have some fairly strict laws regarding noise emissions down here in OZ (3db above ambient noise level at the property boundary) and this place is so quiet that even the birds singing will be well over the limit. Lawn mowers and chainsaws have no chance at all.
Dennis.
PS. 3db is about the smallest increase in sound level that the average human ear can reliably detect. It ain't much!:jawdrop:


----------



## gemniii (Jan 31, 2010)

Well why didn't you alert us earlier?

It would cost me a 3 day trip and about 1300 miles to get to look at it, so if I'm looking for something I have to tow a trailer to get my focus is closer.


----------



## mountainlake (Jan 31, 2010)

TraditionalTool said:


> There was a LumberMate back in Maine recently...didn't get a bid with $2100 starting bid, no reserve. I understand it had the small 9HP Honda engine, but I see a bunch of folks looking at buying into chainsaw mills, a small band mill like this is way more useful for my needs. It is the older model, but still...$2100...try to build a chainsaw mill and buy a 90cc chainsaw and you'll be up there to at least the same most likely. I realize that a chainsaw mill is more portable, but I'd sacrifice portability to have a bandmill, guess that's just me.
> 
> Ebay Auction with no bids...



And then if you fry or wear out your chainsaw it really gets spendy, + all the extra lumber you get with a bandmill. Steve


----------



## TraditionalTool (Jan 31, 2010)

Old Hilly said:


> One thing that would really get you off-side with your neighbours is milling with a chainsaw!


One of the primary reasons I didn't go with a chainmill, freakin' noise will kill you after a while for certain...fudge the neighbors, what about yourself? I do have hearing protection, but hate to wear it. Bandmills are not totally quiet either though, but not like a 90cc with a muffler mod...lol


gemniii said:


> Well why didn't you alert us earlier?
> 
> It would cost me a 3 day trip and about 1300 miles to get to look at it, so if I'm looking for something I have to tow a trailer to get my focus is closer.


I had it in my watch list before I bought my mill, but hadn't been on ebay for a few days and saw it ended with no bids. No reason I didn't alert anyone, but the other thing is that if there is anyone watching an auction, and you alert people, whooo boy do they get p.o'd at times...That one did have a Buy-It-Now, which was not a great price, but the starting bid was. At least out west, I have not seen a LumberMate for $2k, they are always over $3k on craigslist, typically. Even though the small motor, Bailey's sells the 20HP Honda for about $1200, so an upgrade wouldn't be that hard, IMO.


----------



## SilverBox (Jan 31, 2010)

TraditionalTool said:


> There was a LumberMate back in Maine recently...didn't get a bid with $2100 starting bid, no reserve. I understand it had the small 9HP Honda engine, but I see a bunch of folks looking at buying into chainsaw mills, a small band mill like this is way more useful for my needs. It is the older model, but still...$2100...try to build a chainsaw mill and buy a 90cc chainsaw and you'll be up there to at least the same most likely. I realize that a chainsaw mill is more portable, but I'd sacrifice portability to have a bandmill, guess that's just me.
> 
> Ebay Auction with no bids...



It didn't sell because its pickup only..


----------



## TraditionalTool (Jan 31, 2010)

SilverBox said:


> It didn't sell because its pickup only..


Certainly for you...but I was going to drive down to Arizona for a sawmill recently, and Ted J posted about a Lucas 618 for $3k in Texas which was sold to a guy from Wisconsin who drove to get it in Texas.

I think it's all good when someone can find them in their backyard, even so the one I found is about a 4 hour drive from my house.

Don't kid yourself, most sawmills are sold for local pickup only, they still sell...and Maine is a big logging state, IMO.

Your in NorCal, there's a Mobile Dimension for $6500 in Grass Valley. :monkey:


----------



## gr8scott72 (Jan 31, 2010)

TraditionalTool said:


> Certainly for you...but I was going to drive down to Arizona for a sawmill recently, and Ted J posted about a Lucas 618 for $3k in Texas which was sold to a guy from Wisconsin who drove to get it in Texas.
> 
> I think it's all good when someone can find them in their backyard, even so the one I found is about a 4 hour drive from my house.
> 
> ...



I drove to Maryland to buy my stump grinder which was about 16 hours and I drove to Minnesota to buy my skid steer which was over 18 hours!


----------



## SilverBox (Jan 31, 2010)

TraditionalTool said:


> Certainly for you...but I was going to drive down to Arizona for a sawmill recently, and Ted J posted about a Lucas 618 for $3k in Texas which was sold to a guy from Wisconsin who drove to get it in Texas.
> 
> I think it's all good when someone can find them in their backyard, even so the one I found is about a 4 hour drive from my house.
> 
> ...



Not in the market for a band mill, chainsaw mill is just fine for the amount of milling I do.


----------



## gemniii (Jan 31, 2010)

gr8scott72 said:


> I drove to Maryland to buy my stump grinder which was about 16 hours and I drove to Minnesota to buy my skid steer which was over 18 hours!



Figuring 50 miles an hour, doing a roundtrip, and at least 25¢ per mile for the vehicle fuel plus maintenance that 16 hour trip would cost me $400 for vehicle cost alone. Now add in 2 to 4 days worth of time, food etc. and I'd hate to drive that distance for something I might decline because it did not meet what I expected.

Saying that, I did drive 150 miles to buy my Kubota B7610 (250 hrs), LA352 FEL, Bush Hog SBX 48 box blade, '07 Hudson HSE Deluxe trailer - 5 Ton 18', off Craigslist. But I was ready to just chalk up the vehicle cost ($40) to learning.


----------



## TraditionalTool (Jan 31, 2010)

I drove 200 miles to see the mill I'm buying recently...what do I know... I'm paying a bit to have it brought down with a load of timber...again, might just be me but it made sense to me...


----------



## Ted J (Jan 31, 2010)

TraditionalTool said:


> One of the primary reasons I didn't go with a chainmill, freakin' noise will kill you after a while for certain...fudge the neighbors, what about yourself? I do have hearing protection, but hate to wear it. Bandmills are not totally quiet either though, but not like a 90cc with a muffler mod...lol
> 
> I had it in my watch list before I bought my mill, but hadn't been on ebay for a few days and saw it ended with no bids. No reason I didn't alert anyone, but the other thing is that if there is anyone watching an auction, and you alert people, whooo boy do they get p.o'd at times...That one did have a Buy-It-Now, which was not a great price, but the starting bid was. At least out west, I have not seen a LumberMate for $2k, they are always over $3k on craigslist, typically. Even though the small motor, Bailey's sells the 20HP Honda for about $1200, so an upgrade wouldn't be that hard, IMO.



Well if anyone is still interested the guy did have his phone number on the ad..... 

_This is a 2002 Lumbermate Bandsaw Mill. ( Norwood..) It was always used inside.. It has a 9 Horse Honda Motor.. It has track enough to do a 13ft.4in. long Log.. Extentions can be added or made fairly easily. Its in nice condition and not abused at all.Can saw a 28in round log. The blades are not in the best shape being left out all the time, so you will probably want to purchase new ones. This is ready to work. Its dismantled and on my trailer. Can easily be loaded in a pickup..It takes 15 min. to set it up. This is for sale locally as well,(3600.00) and I reserve the right to end the auction early. ...NO TRAILER.....<<<< No SHIPPING>>>> (Cash In Hand Deals Only)...Located in Brunswick Maine. 04011. 15 min. north of Portland.Me. Calls only if Serious,Please.207-522-6793_






He makes log milling look like an olympic sport... looking at that picture. It seems the guy had alot of tripping hazards to manuever over just cutting a log, I wonder where he's keeping the hoops that he jumps through too!


----------



## TraditionalTool (Feb 1, 2010)

Ted J said:


> Well if anyone is still interested the guy did have his phone number on the ad.....


Yep, and here's the craigslist ad that is still running...at this link.

Not for nothing, but there's a LT-15 w/24' of track and an electric start 15HP Kohler on it, for $4k, in Freeport Maine, at this link also...

Also, for gemniii, here's an LT-15 in Strafford, VT that has been listed since 01/05, could put a buyer in good position to negotiate, IMO...

EDIT: Wow, here's an '85 LT-30 that looks pretty clean, for $5500 asking price in VT.

And here's a Norwood LumberMate 2000 with 20HP engine for $4490 in Lincoln MA, you guys back east have a lot of options!


----------



## Can8ianTimber (Feb 1, 2010)

Wow Traditional, can I put you on the watch list for me on sawmills. How do you search so many areas on CL?

I think I have my heart set on the Linn mill though.
http://www.linnlumber.com/app/inventoryapp/a__bandsaw_sawmills/inventory_view/66-0-95-1.html

I want the 36" cut width for quartering ect. I just need to save up the $ now.


----------



## gr8scott72 (Feb 1, 2010)

Can8ianTimber said:


> Wow Traditional, can I put you on the watch list for me on sawmills. How do you search so many areas on CL?



searchtempest.com


----------



## TraditionalTool (Feb 1, 2010)

Can8ianTimber said:


> Wow Traditional, can I put you on the watch list for me on sawmills. How do you search so many areas on CL?


I use crazedlist, but it requires you make a change in your browser settings, no very complicated and works really well.


Can8ianTimber said:


> I think I have my heart set on the Linn mill though.
> http://www.linnlumber.com/app/inventoryapp/a__bandsaw_sawmills/inventory_view/66-0-95-1.html
> 
> I want the 36" cut width for quartering ect. I just need to save up the $ now.


Linn makes a good product from what people say, it was one I was considering (along with the Cooks MP-32 and LogMaster LM-1) for a new mill. There was a 190a on craigslist that sold for close to list in NorCal a couple months ago. I know a guy in Kansas that bought a kit, but hasn't welded it up yet. He is impressed with the parts.

If I was going the Linn route, I would just fab the bed myself, the one they sell looks pretty wimpy. the carriage looks fine, IMO, though.

Anyway, there's way more mills back east, and just more people into logging in general. Lots more options on sawmills because of such. Your pretty close to Linn, a plus for you, most certainly. I'm not too far, but freight is a consideration.


----------



## Can8ianTimber (Feb 1, 2010)

:greenchainsaw::greenchainsaw:
Wow that is an awsome website. Well screw being productive for the rest of the afternoon, lets see, search "sawmill", "stihl 090", ect ect


----------



## Can8ianTimber (Feb 1, 2010)

TraditionalTool said:


> I use crazedlist, but it requires you make a change in your browser settings, no very complicated and works really well.
> 
> Linn makes a good product from what people say, it was one I was considering (along with the Cooks MP-32 and LogMaster LM-1) for a new mill. There was a 190a on craigslist that sold for close to list in NorCal a couple months ago. I know a guy in Kansas that bought a kit, but hasn't welded it up yet. He is impressed with the parts.
> 
> ...



I worked with a guy doing some milling with a 1900A for a day about 2 years ago. I was not impressed with him but the mill did fine. We cut through a 36" walnut crotch and saw some band wobble but other than that it was fine. I would make my own bed too but it is the dog system and all the other stuff that I am not confident on building. I think I will make my own bed extentions for it.


----------



## TraditionalTool (Feb 1, 2010)

Can8ianTimber said:


> :greenchainsaw::greenchainsaw:
> Wow that is an awsome website. Well screw being productive for the rest of the afternoon, lets see, search "sawmill", "stihl 090", ect ect


Can8ian,

Yeah, that site is addictive, eh?

It is how I found the LumberMate I'm buying as well as the Mobile Dimension in NorCal which I posted here, and another WoodMizer LT-15 up in Cottage Grove I made an offer on but never heard back.

What I do is setup a search with the specific cities I want to watch, and save it as a bookmark. Then I just keep watching that bookmark and it pulls up the results...however, "sawmill" as a search will get a lot of hits for Thomas The Train toys, and people selling lumber/timber who have their own sawmills. No biggie you just need to weed it out.

You will find you can get different results by searching for "bandmill", so don't just stick to sawmill.

For local (or one specific area on craigslist) I use something like the following inside the search, and then save it as a bookmark.

stihl | husqvarna | echo | dolmar | jonsered | chainsaw

That gets most chainsaw ads pertinent to what I'm looking for. I do have enough chainsaws now that I try to keep myself away from it...

EDIT: Another 20HP LumberMate came up on ebay in SD, but has reserve. I don't like auctions with reserves as it seems more times then not they don't reach the reserve...


----------



## gemniii (Feb 2, 2010)

*CL Lumbermate 4 for 2400*

I'm due to go out of town till march tomorrow, otherwise I'd be all over this one:
Look for a lumbermate on CL in washington, VA, looks halfway decent from the pics.


----------



## TraditionalTool (Feb 2, 2010)

gemniii said:


> I'm due to go out of town till march tomorrow, otherwise I'd be all over this one:
> Look for a lumbermate on CL in washington, VA, looks halfway decent from the pics.


I agree that looks good for $2400, could be possible to walk away with it for $2k, IMO. Those 13HP Honda engines are noted to be pretty reliable, but keep in mind that you could upgrade to another engine fairly easily, seems that Bailey's has some 20HP Honda engines in the $1200 range.

Good luck on your trip, travel safe!


----------



## aardquark (Feb 16, 2010)

gemniii said:


> I'm due to go out of town till march tomorrow, otherwise I'd be all over this one:
> Look for a lumbermate on CL in washington, VA, looks halfway decent from the pics.



Thanks to gemniii for the tip: that LumberMate Mark 4 is now sitting in my yard in New York. All it took was a phone call, a few emails, and of course a WHOLE lot of driving...

I've got it all set up, but it's been snowing a lot lately, so I have really tried it out yet. Maybe this weekend.


----------



## TraditionalTool (Feb 16, 2010)

aardquark said:


> Thanks to gemniii for the tip: that LumberMate Mark 4 is now sitting in my yard in New York. All it took was a phone call, a few emails, and of course a WHOLE lot of driving...
> 
> I've got it all set up, but it's been snowing a lot lately, so I have really tried it out yet. Maybe this weekend.


Congrats on your new acquisition! 

Welcome to AS, well, obviously you have been here before, but glad to see you posting. Keep us updated with some pics if you get a chance!


----------



## headleyj (Feb 17, 2010)

another way to search CL is www.craiglook.com


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Feb 17, 2010)

TraditionalTool said:


> There was a LumberMate back in Maine recently...didn't get a bid with $2100 starting bid, no reserve. I understand it had the small 9HP Honda engine, but I see a bunch of folks looking at buying into chainsaw mills, a small band mill like this is way more useful for my needs. It is the older model, but still...$2100...try to build a chainsaw mill and buy a 90cc chainsaw and you'll be up there to at least the same most likely. I realize that a chainsaw mill is more portable, but I'd sacrifice portability to have a bandmill, guess that's just me.
> 
> Ebay Auction with no bids...



I'm not surprised at that price at all... The Mark 4's were decent mills, i've milled many thousands of feet on one... BUT, there's a world of differences between them and the 2000's. The 2000 is a bigger, stiffer, stronger mill that handles bigger logs MUCH better.

I know some "internet experts" think you can bolt big hp on anything and make it better... BUT, there IS a limit to what a mill can handle, and the Mark 4 is no exception.

Rob


----------

